# Favorite Urza moment!



## PizzaPasta (Jul 7, 2008)

GBAtemp is a great forum site but sometimes it can get a bit annoying. Especially when people are only using a site as a means to figure out what flash cart they should buy and riddle us all with questions that could easily be answered by clicking "search." It's hard for us users to have to sift through millions of threads about whether or not GBA "emulation" is possible only using a Slot-1 device or why Earthbound Zero won't work in NesDS.

This is where Urza comes in.

I've only been on the forums for a few months now but in that short time I've developed a love for Urza. It's almost as if you can hear his sigh of patient, impatience from across the internets. I'm not usually a fan of flaming but in Urza's case; I'm glad he's here keeping the n00bs in check.

I talk about him to people that don't even use the forums and sometimes, I bore my girlfriend at dinner with stories of how Urza totally gave it to someone that day. 

I have a lot of favorites but this is my absolute, top favorite Urza flame ever:

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=875...t=0&start=0

It's post number 2.

Please post your favorites as well.


----------



## JPH (Jul 7, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> What can I say, I'm a douche.
> 
> Thanks for the reply though.



lewl


----------



## Endogene (Jul 7, 2008)

is there a frequently asked question section by the way? if so it should be more noticable


----------



## Destructobot (Jul 7, 2008)

I think Urza split. He's not on the staff anymore, and this was his last post: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=924...p;#entry1235298


----------



## Twiffles (Jul 7, 2008)

Urza on the far left...


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jul 7, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> I think Urza split. He's not on the staff anymore, and this was his last post: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=924...p;#entry1235298




Yikes! That's a shame, what the hell happened?


----------



## Destructobot (Jul 7, 2008)

I think it was a combination of differences with the higher up staff and PMS.


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 7, 2008)

I remember when I made the Urza is topic. That was fun.


----------



## R2DJ (Jul 7, 2008)

When his sig was the "List of people who joined solely for asking which flash cart is the best". I was one of them but I corrected him because my first post isn't about the "which flash cart to buy" jibber-jabber. Hours later, he removed that sig.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				PizzaPasta said:
			
		

> GBAtemp is a great forum site but sometimes it can get a bit annoying. Especially when people are only using a site as a means to figure out what flash cart they should buy and riddle us all with questions that could easily be answered by clicking "search." It's hard for us users to have to sift through millions of threads about whether or not GBA "emulation" is possible only using a Slot-1 device or why Earthbound Zero won't work in NesDS.
> 
> This is where Urza comes in.
> 
> ...



I agree. That is the best post I've seen from him.


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jul 7, 2008)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> I remember when I made the Urza is topic. That was fun.




CAN'T I HAVE ONE THING!??!?!?

Sorry...


----------



## Costello (Jul 7, 2008)

Destructobot said:
			
		

> I think it was a combination of differences with the higher up staff and PMS.



as far as I know, it was his own decision to leave the staff...
I appreciate Urza and he knows it, but I never liked the way he treated new members. (and he knows this too)

anyhow yeah that was a delicious urza moment!


----------



## jalaneme (Jul 7, 2008)

ah, it's a shame he left, he was the only sane person around here lol


----------



## arctic_flame (Jul 7, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> I appreciate Urza and he knows it, but I never liked the way he treated new members.



One in particular.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jul 8, 2008)

My favorite Urza moment is when he left


----------



## [M]artin (Jul 8, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> My favorite Urza moment is when he left


I love you. Marry me now.


----------



## Westside (Jul 8, 2008)

My favorite Urza moment:

Westicles:> I got a XFX nVidia 680i Chipset motherboard which is not only more expensive and slower AND less useful then the Asus p35 Intel chipset motherboard for my PC.
Urza:> Westicles, are you black?
Westicles:> Lol... where did that come from?
Urza:> Because that was a n*gger move.


----------



## Destructobot (Jul 8, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> as far as I know, it was his own decision to leave the staff...


I didn't mean to say he was pushed out or anything like that, but he's always been fairly intolerant of those he disagreed with or looked down upon, and he seemed to be liking the moderating staff less and less leading up to his departure.


----------



## mastermanna123 (Jul 8, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> My favorite Urza moment:
> 
> Westicles:> I got a XFX nVidia 680i Chipset motherboard which is not only more expensive and slower AND less useful then the Asus p35 Intel chipset motherboard for my PC.
> Urza:> Westicles, are you black?
> ...













i love that, even tho its mean, racial/stereotypical in a sense, and unnecesary


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 8, 2008)

PizzaPasta said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No no no, I am not insulting you. I am talking about the topic I made called "Urza is...".

Like "Urza is a duck."


----------



## JPH (Jul 8, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> My favorite Urza moment is when he left


Mine too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And you know what's awesome? I was one of the few bullshit reasons he left!


----------



## Prophet (Jul 8, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> BoneMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How utterly mature of you...

edit: though urza was a prick.


----------



## Maktub (Jul 8, 2008)

Costello said:
			
		

> Destructobot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like how Costello looks like some sort of GBATemp Dumbledore (seriously, I do).

So, I liked it when we all lol'd at Urza when he wrote with his purplish font. That was in the times of before.

And... well, I don't really hate him as some people here seem to do, or ... "interhate" as some feelings are not so real on the interwebs but u know what I mean. I just found it funny, and I guessed he didn't take it to seriously, I actually found him quite a sensible person sometimes, and funny some other times.

Some people shouldn't take stuff so seriously (not just on the internet but also IRL).


----------



## Prophet (Jul 8, 2008)

Maktub said:
			
		

> And... well, I don't really hate him as some people here seem to do, or ... "interhate" as some feelings are not so real on the interwebs but u know what I mean. I just found it funny, and I guessed he didn't take it to seriously, I actually found him quite a sensible person sometimes, and funny some other times.
> 
> Some people shouldn't take stuff so seriously (not just on the internet but also IRL).



Yeah, he was a hard guy to read. Whether you hate him or love him, I think one thing can't be disputed: he did good work for gbatemp. Just look at his list of started topics: 

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=Search&am...ult_type=topics

His Top 30 DS Homebrew Of All Time, is still in my bookmarks. A devoted dude, but at times a complete ass.


----------



## JPH (Jul 8, 2008)

Prophet said:
			
		

> Yeah, he was a hard guy to read. Whether you hate him or love him, I think one thing can't be disputed: he did good work for gbatemp. Just look at his list of started topics:
> 
> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=Search&am...ult_type=topics
> 
> His Top 30 DS Homebrew Of All Time, is still in my bookmarks. A devoted dude, but at times a complete ass.


Yes, he did a lot of good work for GBAtemp.
But, he was just an asshole who didn't represent the staff very well.
We don't want someone like that.
Urza was a necessary evil at the time...but hopefully me & the rest of the Magazine Staff can keep you all updated without being total assholes on the forums.


----------



## Westside (Jul 8, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Prophet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...














   What was that JPH?  Lol, just kidding.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




JPH and Urza are among the top of my list for Magazine staff, it's sad that Urza is so close minded...


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jul 8, 2008)

Shit, I had no idea all this crap was going on. Sorry if I opened a nasty can of worms. I've actually had this post in mind for a few weeks now, it's only tonight that I had a minute to make it.

Sorry if this is weird and I mean no disrespect nor do I have a desire to rake up bad feelings.


----------



## Heran Bago (Jul 8, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> ah, it's a shame he left, he was the only sane person around here lol


you're calling yourself insane lol


serious post:

Remember when Urza used to post in purple?
e: more like this...


----------



## da_head (Jul 8, 2008)

hmm urza. he's annoyed me at times, but he did sum good work.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jul 8, 2008)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What??????? you were shining his knob every day you ass kisser


----------



## Orc (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow, I wasn't aware he left. He's actually one of the few members I like in this forum.
Everyone knows he's a douchebag including himself but I think that's the reason the forums needed him.


----------



## JPH (Jul 8, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> BoneMonkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nah, he was only useful and could be amusing at some times


----------



## PuyoDead (Jul 8, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> My favorite Urza moment is when he left



Agreed. Call me crazy, but I don't like this community to be represented by such incredibly disrespectful people.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 8, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> [M said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[W]omen's [W]ork!!!



bye urza. u were a dick


----------



## Ruri (Jul 8, 2008)

But now we will never know if Urza was fermale!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jul 8, 2008)

when she correctly predicted when my FireFox3 thread was going to die.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 8, 2008)

she?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm sorry to say, but I'm glad he isn't staff anymore....I don't mind him posting around, because most of the time his pointless posts weren't getting to me, but he did start quite few arguments with me on no basis, just because he's bored or I don't know....

I don't see any loss in this community with him leaving.......



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> My favorite Urza moment is when he left


Gonna second that (without sarcasm).....


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 8, 2008)

I thought Urza was a pimp. Very sarcastic, I liked his personallity.


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jul 8, 2008)

Why is everyone glad he left?

I miss him\her....................


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Jul 8, 2008)

It's him?!?!?! Why everybody thinks it's she????
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't miss him a bit because he wasn't helpful at all for me, but he did spammed a lot, and he was always rude..

I even pointed out that he has racial and sexist remarks, based on nothing but his own ego, and nobody did nothing to stop him, nobody moderated his posts except in cases when he was asked why he's so rude?!

I don't think people like that are suited for sites like this, especially not for STAFF......


----------



## Masta_mind257 (Jul 8, 2008)

I didn't know him well but his avatar freaked me out with that bright fuchsia coloured shirt and the chin that had stripes. ewwwww


----------



## Sinkhead (Jul 8, 2008)

Urza is a cool guy. Rude, but pretty much always right. Not really the correct attitude for a staff member though...


----------



## JPH (Jul 8, 2008)

Sinkhead said:
			
		

> Urza is a cool guy. Rude, but pretty much always right. Not really the correct attitude for a staff member though...








*Urza agrees*


----------



## Vater Unser (Jul 8, 2008)

I think he was okay.
I never noticed him being overly offensive or behaving like an asshole...But then again I never paid any special attention to his posts...
And to be honest, I'd prefer any staff member to be harsh to new members instead of rolling out the red carpet for them, since 90% of them are only here to waste our time with questions they could easily answer themselves if they tried.

All I'm seeing in this topic is unnecessary drama and people who don't appreciate all the work he did for GBAtemp..THAT's behaving like assholes.
Now, I don't know what kind of drama there was behind the scenes, but it's sad that it had to go this far


----------



## Sephi (Jul 8, 2008)

I talked to Urza on AIM for a moment, he said GBAtemp.net is probably dead to him forever.

I'll miss him though, he was the only one that did a lot of homebrew news.


----------



## Orc (Jul 8, 2008)

Vater Unser said:
			
		

> And to be honest, I'd prefer any staff member to be harsh to new members instead of rolling out the red carpet for them, since 90% of them are only here to waste our time with questions they could easily answer themselves if they tried.
> 
> All I'm seeing in this topic is unnecessary drama and people who don't appreciate all the work he did for GBAtemp..THAT's behaving like assholes.
> Now, I don't know what kind of drama there was behind the scenes, but it's sad that it had to go this far


This.


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jul 8, 2008)

I didn't want this thread to turn out like it did. Honestly, I wouldn't mind if it were locked.

I kind of just wanted to remember funny moments from an over-all funny dude. He had his prick moments but don't we all?

I'm not picking sides or anything I kind of feel like this thread is contributing to negativity that doesn't really belong on the forums.


----------



## Calafas (Jul 8, 2008)

i htink Urza is a pretty cool guy, eh flames noobs and doesnt afraid of anything.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jul 8, 2008)

urza had gay guy hair though. thats not allowed on the staff, right?


he was too harsh


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 8, 2008)

PizzaPasta said:
			
		

> I didn't want this thread to turn out like it did. Honestly, I wouldn't mind if it were locked.
> 
> I kind of just wanted to remember funny moments from an over-all funny dude.* He had his prick moments but  don't we all?*
> 
> I'm not picking sides or anything I kind of feel like this thread is contributing to negativity that doesn't really belong on the forums.



He just had them a lot more than most people.

I'm gonna have to side with PizzaPasta on this one too. Urza was a prick but he did a lot for GBAtemp, especially for the magazine staff.
He was always a prick to people but only got worse when you deserve it. Otherwise its just an annoying character trait.

Anyone else find JPH a tad bit _spiteful_ in this thread?


----------



## matriculated (Jul 8, 2008)

I liken Urza to, I think, one of his favorite shows, House: He's a total asshole but he's always end up being right.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jul 8, 2008)

Sinkhead said:
			
		

> Urza is a cool guy. Rude, but pretty much always right. Not really the correct attitude for a staff member though...


[quote name='Vater Unser' post='1260982' date='Jul 9 2008, 03:48 A


----------



## fischju (Jul 8, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> Sinkhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you enjoy failing?


----------



## PizzaPasta (Jul 9, 2008)

fischju said:
			
		

> ScuberSteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, what happened there?


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jul 9, 2008)

PizzaPasta said:
			
		

> fischju said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



D/C'd in the middle of communication between server and client.
I have no idea what I was going to write.


----------



## Gore (Jul 9, 2008)

PizzaPasta said:
			
		

> GBAtemp is a great forum site but sometimes it can get a bit annoying. Especially when people are only using a site as a means to figure out what flash cart they should buy and riddle us all with questions that could easily be answered by clicking "search." It's hard for us users to have to sift through millions of threads about whether or not GBA "emulation" is possible only using a Slot-1 device or why Earthbound Zero won't work in NesDS.
> 
> This is where Urza comes in.
> 
> ...


That is.. beautiful..

Since I saw his post I wanted to be like that.
But I can't.
Sure, I'm a douche and I hate on everyone irl, but on the internet I'm just so much nicer and calmer.
Damn decency.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 9, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Sinkhead said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that seriously Urza?  Kewl.

My favourite Urza moment was when... I dunno, all his posts?  Sure he was an ass sometimes, but he did help around.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Jul 9, 2008)

The only time i found he was rude was when he snapped at me for telling him to not flame in some gay argument with some random.


----------



## Enter260 (Jul 9, 2008)

Vater Unser said:
			
		

> I think he was okay.
> I never noticed him being overly offensive or behaving like an asshole...But then again I never paid any special attention to his posts...
> And to be honest, I'd prefer any staff member to be harsh to new members instead of rolling out the red carpet for them, since 90% of them are only here to waste our time with questions they could easily answer themselves if they tried.
> 
> ...


QFT


----------



## Mars (Jul 9, 2008)

Urza was one of my favorite members, he was always right. And he was very helpful as well, so long as you don't act like a dumbass.


----------



## Ruri (Jul 9, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> It's him?!?!?! Why everybody thinks it's she????


It's a joke, based on the "HEY!  URZA!  ARE YOU FERMALE??" title and sig he was using shortly before he left.

At least, it was when I referred to it.

The problem with this thread is that with Urza gone, there's nobody left here to make fun of Urza for leaving the way Urza would if he were still around...


----------



## Ducky (Jul 9, 2008)

I just spent time reading all those pages..

Seems like people dont like him. 
I don't think his a bad person , Never saw him really being a meany. He had his attitude of being some sort of a sarcastic meany. But thats really common these days. Its also funny seeing such thing.

Take an example of.. Naruto I guess.. Sasuke one of the main chars. is hella' sarcastic and doesnt care of the world , Just laughs at them when possible.. But his the stronger fella there.

Urza was a really sarcastic "meany" but theres no reason not to like him. He was being nice in his own way.. And actually really helpd GBATemp.. I recently noticed the down level of the homebrews updates , And now I know why.. Cus he left.

Thanks Urza for being here , You really helpd us all.


----------



## da_head (Jul 9, 2008)

so ur comparing urza to sasuke? *bursts out laughing*

its ironic because he would have hated this comparison


----------



## Mewgia (Jul 10, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> Vater Unser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed. GBAtemp has, since I've been here, declined in maturity as it has made it easier and easier on the noobs. Urza was doing what should be done, being harsh on the idiots that deserve it (and he was hilarious to boot). He helped a lot with the homebrew posts, then JPH was an ass to him about it, then he returned to posting when the staff apparently realized that he was rather good at it. He'll probably be back, as he has left "for good" before, but if he doesn't:

Congrats, idiots and staff who drove him away, you just lost a very interesting, productive, useful, and otherwise awesome members.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jul 10, 2008)

Urza is just like chadwardenn, only about 5% of people can appreciate his humor.


----------



## JPH (Jul 17, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> He helped a lot with the homebrew posts, then JPH was an ass to him about it, then he returned to posting when the staff apparently realized that he was rather good at it. He'll probably be back, as he has left "for good" before, but if he doesn't:
> 
> Congrats, idiots and staff who drove him away, you just lost a very interesting, productive, useful, and otherwise awesome members.Hmm...I was a smartass to him because he was a smartass to me about it. Haven't we gone over this before.
> 
> ...


kk.


----------

